# Heresy-Online presents: Tactica Wars!



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

*Heresy-Online Presents: Tactica Wars!*










Hey there Heretics! Welcome to the official announcements thread of Heresy-Online's Tactica Wars! What are the Tactica Wars you might ask? The Tactica Wars is Heresy-Online's forum game that deeply looks at the main factor of the Warhammer system that most players don't work on enough: The tactics. Anybody can create a list, and anybody can say "I'm going to fire my Marine Squad at your Slugga Squad" and manage to kill a few, but not everyone can plan ahead and consider the best plays for your army, whether it's simply if you should Charge your Spearmen towards the bulk of the enemy infantry, or if you should attempt to take out the Mounted Lord; or if it's a more in depth decision that could cost you the entire game. 

Currently, there are two Tactica Wars that you can find in the forums: Warhammer 40k and Warhammer Fantasy, both which can be found as a subforum in their respective Tactics forums. Both of them are generally the same idea, but they also have adjusted rules to suit the system's needs. 

How is the Tactica Wars played you ask? Well the Tactica Wars are won a bit differently compared to playing the actual game. Since the Tactica Wars involves 0% in-game chances, it'll be near impossible to play the game with only two people. The matches are done with a voting system. Who can vote in the matches? Well that's easy, anybody can!! All you got to do is read up the list, the players's submitted tactics and any other information available (depending on the runner of the specific tournament) and you can officially place in your vote in the specific match thread.

Interested? Well pop on over to the forums and check it out for yourselfs. A new 40k tournament is starting up very shortly (while the main one is still going), and the Fantasy one will be done tonight as well. Don't miss out on this Heretics. Don't forget, the Tactica Wars is pretty much based on participation from others, so we need voters too!​

The link to the Fantasy Tactica Wars: Click Here

The link to the 40k Tactica Wars: Click Here


Thank you for your time for reading this. 

-Steel Nathan


----------

